# New Here - My story, with pictures



## netbaron00 (Aug 17, 2008)

I decided this would be the forum I make my first post, and say hello, after many long nights of reading the cigar forum.

As of recently I have been scavenging the pipe posting for tobacco/pipe information (and there is tons to learn) as I was just THROWN into this hobby.
<o></o>
You see I got a call from a local guy who has turned entrepreneur and decided to open up his own small retail store.
<o></o>
A box was located sitting in the back room that was filled with &#8230; pipes.
<o></o>
He doesn't smoke and everyone knows how much I love cigars so I got the call to come take a look.
<o></o>
To be honest with you - I have never known anything about pipes but I was sure it was something I could take up.
<o></o>
I took the pipes home, took them all out of their boxes, and started reading.
<o></o>
It took me a bit of reading to realize these pipes might just be beyond what a normal first pipe smoker might buy. Oh well - I now have my first pipe!
<o></o>
Now after following the advice on many on this forum I quickly ran to Walgreens and picked up an original corn cob so I could try my hand at various tobaccos without running my "real" pipe.
<o></o>
So far I have only tried aromatic tobacco and my favorite is black cordial.
<o></o>
I am looking forward to learning more, gaining much experience, and of course - enjoying the pipe. p
<o></o>
Enjoy the pictures of my new pipes!

​


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

HO-LY CRAP MAN! Those are some nice pipes!! Enjoy em, and WELCOMEp


----------



## netbaron00 (Aug 17, 2008)

Emjaysmash said:


> HO-LY CRAP MAN! Those are some nice pipes!! Enjoy em, and WELCOMEp


Thank you.

I'm sitting outside smoking my corn cob right now - and i've come to realize its always a good time for a pipe!


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice!!
Enjoy them.
Off to a great start.


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Not a bad Find my friend!!


----------



## netbaron00 (Aug 17, 2008)

:eevis said:


> Not a bad Find my friend!!


Not at all (from what I read).

Hopefully I can hand some of these down to my son one day.


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm sure that you will find many here willing to be adopted:tu


----------



## netbaron00 (Aug 17, 2008)

:eevis said:


> I'm sure that you will find many here willing to be adopted:tu


Maybe - But I'm sure having a heck of a time getting used to this father thing (he's not even a year yet). So let me tackle this one first.:tu


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

netbaron00 said:


> Maybe - But I'm sure having a heck of a time getting used to this father thing (he's not even a year yet). So let me tackle this one first.:tu


I have a 5 month old trying to help me type right now! She is a handful but worth every second of it. Enjoy it 'cause they grow up way too quick(I also have a 16 yr old).

Those are some awesome Petes. An amazing find!


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

I just put my 2 yr. old down to sleep, maybe pipe smoking is a paternal thing? But the fatherhood thing is a gift in itself:tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I will call you Pete.


----------



## netbaron00 (Aug 17, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> I will call you Pete.


Haha...

I will quickly add to my collection and diversify into other brands.

No reason for me to stick with basically the same pipe.


----------



## netbaron00 (Aug 17, 2008)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> I have a 5 month old trying to help me type right now! She is a handful but worth every second of it. Enjoy it 'cause they grow up way too quick(I also have a 16 yr old).
> 
> Those are some awesome Petes. An amazing find!


Ah...it was just yesterday he couldn't crawl.

Now I have to pull him down from couches.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

netbaron00 said:


> Haha...
> 
> I will quickly add to my collection and diversify into other brands.
> 
> No reason for me to stick with basically the same pipe.


But Pete is so much easier to type than Dr. Corncob Dunhill-Iversson Grabow. Your call, sort of.

Nice start and nice intro, Pete.


----------



## netbaron00 (Aug 17, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> But Pete is so much easier to type than Dr. Corncob Dunhill-Iversson Grabow. Your call, sort of.
> 
> Nice start and nice intro, Pete.


That is true, you win.
:r


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

:tuAwesome haul.p


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome, and congratulations on the awesome find! :bl

I once knew a guy who could find amazing deals on almost anything you wanted - legally! He got great deals on his house, his cars, his jet-skis, anything he wanted. People would always say to him, "Hey, I've got a ______________ I don't need anymore. Do you want it?", and he'd end up getting a great deal on whatever it was. He had a little of the "midas touch". Are you like that as well?


----------



## netbaron00 (Aug 17, 2008)

TheTraveler said:


> Welcome, and congratulations on the awesome find! :bl
> 
> I once knew a guy who could find amazing deals on almost anything you wanted - legally! He got great deals on his house, his cars, his jet-skis, anything he wanted. People would always say to him, "Hey, I've got a ______________ I don't need anymore. Do you want it?", and he'd end up getting a great deal on whatever it was. He had a little of the "midas touch". Are you like that as well?


I don't think so.

I have found two working lawnmowers.

That's about it.

I do have a connections in the cigar world - so I can get just about anything for cost (opus x, god of fire...etc).

Nothing too spectacular.:tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

netbaron00 said:


> ...I have found two working lawnmowers.


You want I should call you Briggs & Stratton instead? :r


----------



## netbaron00 (Aug 17, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> You want I should call you Briggs & Stratton instead? :r


I'm never going to win.

haha - whatever fits I guess?


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

Emjaysmash said:


> HO-LY CRAP MAN! Those are some nice pipes!! Enjoy em, and WELCOMEp


The first words that came to mind :tu


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

netbaron00 said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> I do have a connections in the cigar world - so I can get just about anything for cost (opus x, god of fire...etc).
> 
> Nothing too spectacular.:tu


You must be my new best friend! How about some Padron's :r


----------



## netbaron00 (Aug 17, 2008)

sacmore21 said:


> You must be my new best friend! How about some Padron's :r


What Padron's are you looking for?


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Holy Cajoles!!! You hit the motherload of Petes!!

I especially love the Spigot there....4th set of pictures, top row, middle!! I love those Spigots!!!


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

How much did you have to give for all those pipes. You are a lucky guy, it takes people years to establish a collection like that.


----------



## netbaron00 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> How much did you have to give for all those pipes. You are a lucky guy, it takes people years to establish a collection like that.


Honestly... nothing.

Which I feel bad about now. I'm going to get a hold of him to see if I can give him some cash, or give some back for him to sell or something (I don't need the same looking pipe)

So my "collection" should go down - which I hate to do but I think you go further in life doing whats right.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

netbaron00 said:


> Honestly... nothing.
> 
> Which I feel bad about now. I'm going to get a hold of him to see if I can give him some cash, or give some back for him to sell or something (I don't need the same looking pipe)
> 
> So my "collection" should go down - which I hate to do but I think you go further in life doing whats right.


NOTHING??? :chk

I would say you've got well over $1000 worth of pipes there...most likely a lot more.

If you ever get tired of the "same looking" pipe...I know a certain Peterson fan that would love one...or two...or three... :tu


----------



## netbaron00 (Aug 17, 2008)

Senator said:


> NOTHING??? :chk
> 
> I would say you've got well over $1000 worth of pipes there...most likely a lot more.
> 
> If you ever get tired of the "same looking" pipe...I know a certain Peterson fan that would love one...or two...or three... :tu


I am going to lunch with the guy tomorrow - and let him know.

If he wants to sell them, or let me keep it or whatever - do you want me to let you know?


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

If you're looking to get rid of any, let me know what you're asking and I'll ask my boss (my wife!!).

I've bought a few too many pipes recently, but if it looks like a good deal then I'd certainly be interested.


----------



## netbaron00 (Aug 17, 2008)

Senator said:


> If you're looking to get rid of any, let me know what you're asking and I'll ask my boss (my wife!!).
> 
> I've bought a few too many pipes recently, but if it looks like a good deal then I'd certainly be interested.


Not a problem. I will let you know.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, those are some great looking pipes! If you're posting up any good deals I want to know!


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I'd be interested in that straight guy at the very bottom of your pics. I got dibs on that one if you want to part with it. Just send me a private message.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

netbaron00 said:


> I am going to lunch with the guy tomorrow - and let him know.
> 
> If he wants to sell them, or let me keep it or whatever - do you want me to let you know?


That is a very honest and upstanding thing to do. He could make some decent coin off of ebay or selling them around different sites. The guy should let you keep a couple though. :tu
My choices would be the bulldog spigot and a couple of the Rosslares(yellow stems). I am not a big Pete fan but those are quite nice! There are quite a few diehard collectors out there who would begin to salivate embarassingly over that haul.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

The sharks begin to circle; there is blood in the water.

Personally, I have a problem with deals that are unreasonably good on (bluewater) sailboats and motorcycles. There is a karma thing that leaves me feeling wrong (unsafe) on a boat in the ocean or a motorcycle in a curve if I know I grossly underbought from an unwitting seller. I have offered more than the asking price on a couple of buys.

To my knowledge there is no such issue involving free pipes from a "local guy", although I might be more circumspect about a "friend" or "colleague.".


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> To my knowledge there is no such issue involving free pipes from a "local guy", although I might be more circumspect about a "friend" or "colleague.".


My "colleagues" would probably soak the stem in habaneros overnight then give it to me as a gift just to watch my have a heartattack when I attempted to smoke. It's that spirit of comraderie that really motivates me to head into work.:tu


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> My "colleagues" would probably soak the stem in habaneros overnight ...


My wife has recently become interested in my pipe and cigar smoking. Yesterday I bought a cob pipe and some nice, mild aromatic tobacco for her but she hasn't tried it yet. Hmmm, do you think I should soak the stem in habaneros .... nah, probably a bad idea. She loves me but she might hit me for that!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

TheTraveler said:


> My wife has recently become interested in my pipe and cigar smoking. Yesterday I bought a cob pipe and some nice, mild aromatic tobacco for her but she hasn't tried it yet. Hmmm, do you think I should soak the stem in habaneros .... nah, probably a bad idea. She loves me but she might hit me for that!


I'd be lucky if my wife ONLY hit me for that. Bobbitized comes to mind.:gn


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> I'd be lucky if my wife ONLY hit me for that. Bobbitized comes to mind.:gn


:r (Note: can we get an emoticon of a guy wincing in pain? That would fit in any response to a Bobbit comment, lol)

We both enjoy practical jokes - I tricked her into biting into a very hot pepper on our wedding night! She's still getting me back for that one seven years later. 

Sorry to threadjack - I'm done. :sl


----------



## netbaron00 (Aug 17, 2008)

Sovereign said:


> Wow, those are some great looking pipes! If you're posting up any good deals I want to know!


Lunch isn't for another 6 hours or so - but I will let anyone and everyone (just to complete the story) know.


----------



## netbaron00 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> I'd be interested in that straight guy at the very bottom of your pics. I got dibs on that one if you want to part with it. Just send me a private message.


I'm not really feeling the straight pipes. For some reason I like the look with a little bit of curve.

I also don't really like the rough looking wooden pipes. What are they called?

The only ones I'm really "in love" with are the yellow ones and the black ones that are curved.

But again I will let everyone know how lunch goes.


----------



## dartplayer1 (Aug 18, 2008)

I would be very interested in the Bulldog in the last picture.

netbaron00 it's the one on the left.

The pipes with the rough finish are either a Sand Blast or a Rusticated finish


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

netbaron00 said:


> Lunch isn't for another 6 hours or so - but I will let anyone and everyone (just to complete the story) know.


Cool, thanks. I really like that bulldog in the bottom pic.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Guess this was one of those "too good to be true" thingys that is so prevalent these days?


----------



## dartplayer1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sure looks like it


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

My tip would be pick out about 4-5 pipes from the lot to start with, put the rest a away for a wee while until you get the hang of it. If you don't like the hobby after a few months you'll still get a good price for the unsmoked Pete's.

Also it's a real 'bitch' trying to break-in too many pipes at once. Really it takes about 50 smokes in a pipe before she starts tasting like a pipe really should. There after, introduce one new pipe each month into your rotation. Just my 5c worth.

Well done on a great Pete collection. Oh.. and by the way, they hold their price really well too.p


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

dam those are some nice pipes your a lucky manp


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

WOW you are one lucky guy. Those are some beautiful Petes. I'm very jealous lol. Enjoy them!


----------



## netbaron00 (Aug 17, 2008)

Alright guys, this post is a bit late (after the lunch) but I've been swamped with work, my new son (who I just taught to grab Cheetos and feed himself), and everyday general life.

Lunch went great and when everything was said and done he said I could keep them all if I wanted - or sell them and buy him a beer.

So I decided to go through the pipes and pick out 4-5 I like and just get rid of the rest for him.

Well, with that being said, if anyone wants something let me know before I put it up on eBay. And I will PM everyone that I said I would. p


----------



## netbaron00 (Aug 17, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> My tip would be pick out about 4-5 pipes from the lot to start with, put the rest a away for a wee while until you get the hang of it. If you don't like the hobby after a few months you'll still get a good price for the unsmoked Pete's.
> 
> Also it's a real 'bitch' trying to break-in too many pipes at once. Really it takes about 50 smokes in a pipe before she starts tasting like a pipe really should. There after, introduce one new pipe each month into your rotation. Just my 5c worth.
> 
> Well done on a great Pete collection. Oh.. and by the way, they hold their price really well too.p


Thanks for the advice - I might have been tempted to keep all the pipes otherwise. I might as well let others enjoy.


----------



## netbaron00 (Aug 17, 2008)

Senator said:


> Guess this was one of those "too good to be true" thingys that is so prevalent these days?


Whats too good to be true?

I hope I can at least keep the pipes on the boards that I have gotten information from and the pipe friends I have already made.

Cheers :tu


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Don't you think the honest thing to do is track down the original owner of the store that may have fallen on hard times and had to close up shop and return his valuable inventory to him? You act as if these are "local guy's" pipes to give. Yeah legally that might be true but morally? Not so much.

So please before you start selling pipes and making money that someone else might need do the right thing.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

if some one closed up shop and bailed out why would they not take valuable merchandise with them. I don't understand, but I see you point.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> if some one closed up shop and bailed out why would they not take valuable merchandise with them. I don't understand, but I see you point.


I thought of that but he didn't leave it for the next tenant intentionally. I imagine he might have had help and it was overlooked. Granted he should have probably done a final walk-thru to make sure but I don't think taking these from him is right.

If it was a large chain you could contact them and they would probably just give them to you anyway. But I am afraid it was a small business owner that had his business fail leaving him in debt and in need of money. You will probably find him at the nearest lowes or home depot working a crap job. For some reason many small businessmen end up there.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Honestly, I wouldn't feel bad at all about selling the pipes unless I personally knew the guy or he had asked about them to the new owner. It isn't taking anything from him especially if the items were left there. I understand the kind-hearted premise behind the idea of returning the pipes but if they were that important, he would've missed them by now and contacted the new store. 
Maybe I am just a cynical jerk, I dunno.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't think you are a jerk, I think you are right. The old owner would have found a way to get them back. And if he is working a crap job and in debt then I would think that some pipes he may or may not have left behind on purpose are the last of his concerns.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't know that him being a stranger should have any influence on what is right or wrong. I also don't know that the inventory being overlooked and the fact that it has not been missed is an issue either. There are any number of reasons why they may not have been missed including that he thinks someone stole them or that his inventory records were wrong. 

These pipes were not free. The previous owner paid for those pipes and they belong to him. He might really need that money. He might still be unemployed. I personally would not feel right unless I made a good effort to track him down. All it will take is a call to the landlord. If it turns out a large company was in there a quick call to them and they will probably gift them and then all is right in the world.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

netbaron00 said:


> Whats too good to be true?
> 
> I hope I can at least keep the pipes on the boards that I have gotten information from and the pipe friends I have already made.
> 
> Cheers :tu


Sorry...did not mean to offend. Was expecting we'd hear back from you sooner...and when I didn't, I assumed the worst.

My apologies. p


----------

